# USB "service port" on LCD TV



## The_Other_One

So yeah, some of you may know of my new Toshiba LCD TV.  Well when I first got it, I noted the USB service port on the back.  I doubt it's meant for the consumer, but it doesn't stop me from wondering what it could unlock   Anyone ever played with such a port on a TV or similar device?  I currently don't have a USB cross-over type cable so I can't stick anything in it...besides, I'm slightly afraid to as I don't know if it might have some weird wiring or something.  I mean, there's practically nothing about it on the web...


----------



## spanky

Nope, but do tell us what you mess up.... I mean learn.


----------



## brian

i think it is for firmware. So they will send you a usb drive and you connect it and it loads the firmware. it has that on my tv too.


----------

